
Kilauea Volcano’s Lava Fields Offer Scientists a Portal to Mars - odammit
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/05/28/science/kilauea-volcanos-lava-fields-scientists-mars.html
======
odammit
I’m going to jump through it.

